# Splitter on fridge for gen?



## Jriker1 (Jun 13, 2013)

I only have a couple things I want to power if my power goes out and the fridge isn't one of them. However, if the power is out for a long time I may want to occasionally juice it. The fridge is recessed in a cabinet and last time I pulled it out scratched the hardwood so would only want to do so again once. If during an outage I was to turn off the circuit for the fridge on the circuit box, is there a plug that I can use that would allow me to power the fridge from the wall plug, and have a secondary cable running to the front that I could plug into my gen when I need to? Figured by turning off the circuit when using the gen wouldn't have to worry about any voltage hit blowing anything when the power returns. 

Thoughts?

Thanks. 

JR


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

Your best option as far as I know is to have a transfer switch wired in


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

You need a transfer switch. This one is for a single circuit such as your fridge or boiler:

Reliance Furnace Transfer Switch — Single Circuit | Generator Transfer Switches| Northern Tool + Equipment


----------



## Jriker1 (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. Familiar with a transfer switch. Just to much modification for something I may need to hook up a couple times in a few years. Hoping for something less impactful without putting holes in my brick, re routing things in the fuse box. 

Thanks. 

JR


----------

